# Les 40 ans de la Royal Oak fêtés à Paris



## Olivier Müller (Jan 31, 2010)

C'était en 1972, il y a tout juste 40 ans : Audemars Piguet lançait un pavé créatif dans la mare horlogère en présentant la Royal Oak, création du designer aujourd'hui décédé Gérald Genta.

Comme nous le confiait récemment la direction d'AP, c'est définitivement la Royal Oak qui s'est imposée comme la pièce iconique de la marque du Brassus, cette fameuse référence 'iconique' après laquelle courent la plupart des manufactures et que certaines ont déjà depuis des décennies (Reverso chez JLC, Patrimony chez VC, etc.). Une pièce de ce type fait nécessairement de l'ombre aux autres, mais reste une référence tant commerciale qu'esthétique et fait l'objet de toutes les attentions.​Pour fêter comme il se doit celle qui fut la première montre sportive de luxe, Audemars Piguet a créé une exposition itinérante. Après New-York et Milan, elle s'arrêtera à Paris au Palais de Tokyo. Assemblant architecture, vidéo et photo, l'exposition rassemblera 100 pièces d'exception.

Réservez votre agenda, l'escale sera courte : du 6 au 10 juin.








Plus d'infos ici.
​


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Merci Olivier pour cet article, la Royal Oak est une légende vivante et le restera surement encore pour longtemps, j'aurais aimé qu'une pareille exposition se déroule à Hong Kong.


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Ma montre quotidienne durant les années 90. Tantale et or rose. Je la ressort régulièrement, notamment pour voyager. Je la trouve d'une beauté sobre.


----------

